# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته هوشبری(اتاق عمل)

## ebi2018

* معرفی رشته هوشبری(اتاق عمل)



دیباچه:


گسترش  مراکز بیمارستانی دارای اتاق عمل جراحی و نیاز روزافزون به افراد کاردان  برای اداره اتاق‌های عمل جراحی، بیانگر نیاز جامعه به تکنسین اتاق عمل است.  افرادی که می‌توانند درمسائل فنی، پزشکان  جراح را یاری دهند. فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته می‌توانند در اتاق عمل به  جراحان کمک‌های لازم فنی را ارائه دهند. همچنین این دسته از متخصصان  می‌توانند وسائل جراحی و استریل را جهت استفاده آماده نمایند و اداره اتاق  عمل را به عهده گیرند.


درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :

دروس اصلی و تخصصی:


تکنیک اتاق عمل عمومی، فن پرستاری، فیزیولوژی، تشریح، شیمی آلی و بیوشیمی، بهداشت فردی و همگانی، انگل‌شناسی و میکروب‌شناسی، داروشناسی عمومی و تخصصی، جراحی عمومی و تخصصی، اصطلاحات پزشکی و اصطلاحات رایج در اتاق عمل، کارآموزی عمومی، جراحی زنان و زایمان، بیماری‌های داخلی، آسیب‌شناسی، فیزیک پزشکی و کاربرد آن در اتاق عمل، خون‌شناسی و انتقال خون، بیهوشی، روش‌های احیاء قلبی و ریوی، روانشناسی، کارآموزی در عرصه.*


پرتال پزشکی

----------

